# الرجاء من الجميع الصلاة القلبية للعضو العابر عذاب ولكل عابر آخر يمر في ظروف مشابهة



## أَمَة (7 نوفمبر 2012)

يا ربنا والهنا يسوع المسيح
كلمة الله يا من تجسدت من أجل خلاص البشر
 إقبل مني الخاطئة
ومن جميع الذين سيشاركوني في صلاتهم
طلبتنا من أجل حماية إبنك *عذاب *
وغيره من الكثيرين العابرين من الظلمة الى نورك الإلهي​ 
ثبتهم يا رب بروحك القدوس
كما ثبت تلاميذك ورسلك في عُلِّية اورشليم
فخرجوا منها ناطقين كلمة الحق ومبشرين بإنجيل خلاصك​ 
إرفع عنهم يا روح الإحباط والخوف 
لين قلوب ذويهم المتحجرة وبدلها الى قلوب لحمية
لكي يعرفوك هم أيضا وتأتي الخراف الأخر الى حظيرتك
لتكون بابهم لدخول الملكوت.​ 
أسألك يا رب لأني كلي إيمان بمحبتك ورجاء في خلاص البعيدين عنك.​ 
آ مين​ 
هذه رسالة *عذاب *التي كتبها امس في قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية:​ 



عذاب قال:


> سلام الرب





عذاب قال:


> اخواي حصل معي شويت مواقف الناس صحابي واهلي  عرفو اني امنت بسوع
> 
> بسبب صديقي المفضل هو الوحيد الي كان يعرف بقصتي و الان صارو 50  يعرفو
> 
> ...


 
وهذه رسالته التي كتبها اليوم في قسم منتدى الترحيب والتعارف:​


عذاب قال:


> بسم المسيح





عذاب قال:


> فلتشهدي
> يا شمس
> يا قمر يا بحر
> يا اطيار يا شجر
> ...


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 نوفمبر 2012)

*ايها   السيد الرب  القدوس     نستودع   فى  يدىَّ   عنايتك السموية  كل   العابرين 
أخينا عذاب وكل العابرين 
كل واحد  بقدر ما  أخلص ... وصدقت نواياه  
ياربي إحمى أولادك   وبناتك 
إحفظ المتوكلين عليك  
وصن وإرع  وإحمى  وتعهد    غرس الايمان المسيحى   الولــــيد   فى قلبه  وذهنه 
يارب   تعهدهم بالعناية والحماية*​


----------



## candy shop (7 نوفمبر 2012)

هذه الصلااة  التي نرفعها لملك السلام المخلص السيد المسيح لأجل اخونا عذاب    ليحيطه  بسلامه و يحميه بقوته و يزيده نعمة و بركة 

يا رب نرجوا منك حماية اخونا من  شر و جنود ابليس 

يا راعي ارعى خرافك المحتاجة لك

يا مخلص طمنا عنه هو اختار العشره معاك 
ارشده انت يا حبيبى ودبر كل اموره وحافظ عليه

آمين​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 نوفمبر 2012)

*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
لك اصلى بدموعى لاجل ابنك الذى اختارك له رباً ومخلصاً
ابنك الذى لم يولد على اسمك ولم يرث الايمان بك
ولكنه اختارك بكل حب واقتناع ..قبل فدائك وسكن قلبه نور معرفتك
ارجوك يا الهى أن تحميه من كل شر محيط به 
 ارجوك يا رب  سيج عليه بدمك الغالى وبدد كل عمل شرير موجه له
يا من تركت جميع الخراف وذهبت لتبحث عن الضال منهم ورجعت وانت تحمله على كتفك بكل فرح
نتضرع اليك أن تأتى بابنك أيضاً ولا تتركه
أحميه يا يسوع ..امسك بيمينه وقوده على الطريق  
نؤمن بقوتك وبعملك نؤمن بان عينك علينا دائما ساهره
نؤمن ان اى قوه شريره مهما كانت قويه هى امامك صاغره ترتعش 
يا رب القوات ندعوك لان تسمع صلواتنا لاجل ابنك الذى عبر للنور وقبل خلاصك هو وكل عابر فى شده
نرجوك أن ترعاهم فهم فى أشد الحاجه اليك
ولك منا كل الشكر المستحق دائماا وابداً
++ امييييييييين ++
​*


----------



## kalimooo (7 نوفمبر 2012)

بـأسـم الآب و الابـن و الروح القـدس اله واحد آميـن ...
نشـكرك يـا يسـوع لاجـل كل معـجزه تصنعها لنـا يـوم بعـد يـوم ... نـشكرك يا يسـوع مـن اجـل محبتـك لنـا و لاجـل فـدائك على الصـليب لاجـلنا ... يا الاهي ... اسألك ان تضـع  بعنايتك الخاصة اخينا عذاب العزيز ... ألمسـه يا رب ... اعتني به يا يسـوع ... أنا واثـق انـك سـوف تفـعل معـجزه معـه ... لا يـوجد مـرض لا تعـرف لـه علاجـا يا يسـوع سـواء كـان ازمـه او عملية او مرض ما ... احميه يا يسـوع ... بـاركه يا رب ...قوي ايمانه ...ابعد عنه كل شر
أبـي يسـوع الحـبيب ... العجائب  هي مـا كنـت تصـنعها على الارض ... يسـوع ... أنـت قـلت فـي كتـابك المقـدس ( و طلبوا اليه ان يلمسوا هدب ثوبه فقط . فجميع الذين لمسوه نالوا
الشفاء ( مـت 14 : 26 ) ... ايضـا ( دعا تلاميذه الاثني عشر واعطاهم قوة وسلطانا على جميع الشياطين و شفاء امراض ) ... ( لـو 9 : 1 ) فأنا اصـلي لهـذا الزميل الاخ  لانـي واثـق أنـي تـلميـذ لـك ... قـلت ايضـا ( و المحتاجون الى الشفاء شفاهم ) ( لـو 9 : 11 ) و هـذا الزميل حـتما يحـتاج الى المساعدة والرعاية ... فأرعاه  بقـوة  الروح القـدس   مـن كـل فـعل شـيطان و احـفظه بأسمك القـدوس ... آمـين ثـم آميـن ...
سلام المسيح


----------



## amgd beshara (7 نوفمبر 2012)

ربي و الهي و مخلصي يسوع المسيح 
انا واثق انك اله حنان و رحيم و راعي صالح عظيم مفيش حد من الرعيه بيغيب عن عينك 
انا واثق فيك يا رب انا عارف انك مش بتسيب حد ابدا و مع كل تجربه تعطي التعزيات .. مش انت اللى قولت ادعني انقذك و قلت تطلبونني فتجدونني 
و الضيقات كتير و الاحمال كتير علي ولادك المولدين في المعمودية 
ان كان ده حالنا طب ايه حال العابرين اللى بيشتتوا افكارهم و بيتعبوهم و يهددوهم و يشككوهم  وحولهم الضيقات من كل جانب 
انا واثق فيك يا يسوع الهي و مخلصي و ابي العظيم و عارف انك بترعاهم و انت قلت هؤلاء الذين اعطيتني لم يهلك منهم احد 
يا سيدي انا عارف انك لا تختفي وقت الضيقات و عارف انك اله صادق امين 
و بطلب منك يا الهي و بلتمس رحمتك و تحنناتك من اجل العابرين بالخصوص يا رب انت تقدر تثبتهم و ترعاهم و توصلهم فيك لبر الامان 
انت وحدك تقدر تديهم الامان و السلام الحقيقي الكامل فيك و بيك 
انت وحدك لان مفيش وجود لقوة تانية امامك 
انت يا رب دايما بتسمع و بتستجيب و ان كنا بنطلب لملكوتك فهي طلبه مقبولة و مرضية امامك 
مش علشان برنا و لا علشان تقوانا لكن لاجل اسمك القدوس اعط مجدا و لاجل صلوات و طلبات قديسيك و لاجل تحننك و رأفتك و محبتك للبشرية 
اسمع و استجيب بحسب مشيئتك يا ضابط الكل يا من لك المجد و الحكمة و القوة و القدرة و الكرامة وحدك الي الابد امين


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 نوفمبر 2012)

ربى والهى وخلصى اتضرع اليك ان تحيط ابنك بذراعك 
وتحافظ عليه وتنجيه من كل شر 
يارب هو اختار اسمك وعرف طريقك 
لكن ابليس يبتلع كل من حوله
يارب نسالك ان تعطى قلبه الطمانينة 
وتمشى معه طريقه الذى اختاره 
طريق الحق طريق النور 
سبت خطواته فى ايمانك انت يارب المجد 
احفظه من كل شر ونجيه من خطط ابليس اللعين 
ارجوك يارب واتوسل اليك لاجل ابنك عذاب 
هو محتاجلك دلوقتى لانه فى وقت ضيق 
وانت قولت ادعونى فى وقت الضيق انقذك فتمجدنى 
بنطلبك من قلوبنا يارب انقذه من كل ضيق 
يارب انت قولت 
السماء تفرح بخاطى واحد يتوب اكثر من تسعة وتسعون 
بارا لايحتاجون الى التوبة 
وها ابنك بين ايديك يارب 
اسنده وارشده ليتمسك باسمك القدوس 
​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (8 نوفمبر 2012)

ارجوك احميه يارب من فضلك​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 نوفمبر 2012)

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآه يارب .................هو وثق فى صديق لا يستحق هذه الثقة

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآه يارب .................أكيد تعلم الدرس

آآآآآآآآآآآآه يارب ...................إنت بنفسك عارف إيه هى الخيانة فقد خانك التلميذ 

آآآآآآآآآآآه يارب ....................أرجوك إنقذه من كل الشدائد

قويه يارب ..................أستره .....................كن عوناً له


----------



## أَمَة (8 نوفمبر 2012)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> *ايها   السيد الرب  القدوس     نستودع   فى  يدىَّ   عنايتك السموية  كل   العابرين *​
> *أخينا عذاب وكل العابرين *
> *كل واحد  بقدر ما  أخلص ... وصدقت نواياه  *
> *ياربي إحمى أولادك   وبناتك *
> ...


آمين ...
إستجب يا رب

 :yaka:  :yaka: :yaka:​


----------



## أَمَة (8 نوفمبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> هذه الصلااة  التي نرفعها لملك السلام المخلص السيد المسيح لأجل اخونا عذاب    ليحيطه  بسلامه و يحميه بقوته و يزيده نعمة و بركة ​
> 
> يا رب نرجوا منك حماية اخونا من  شر و جنود ابليس ​
> يا راعي ارعى خرافك المحتاجة لك​
> ...


آمين ...
إستجب يا رب

 :yaka:  :yaka: :yaka:​


----------



## أَمَة (8 نوفمبر 2012)

​


Dona Nabil قال:


> *ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح​**
> لك اصلى بدموعى لاجل ابنك الذى اختارك له رباً ومخلصاً
> ابنك الذى لم يولد على اسمك ولم يرث الايمان بك
> ولكنه اختارك بكل حب واقتناع ..قبل فدائك وسكن قلبه نور معرفتك
> ...



آمين ...
إستجب يا رب

 :yaka:  :yaka: :yaka:​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (8 نوفمبر 2012)

*الرب يحرسه ويكون معاه دائماً ....*


----------



## grges monir (8 نوفمبر 2012)

امين يارب
دبر حياتة وكن معة فى طريقة الذى اختارة ليربح الحياة الابدية


----------



## أَمَة (8 نوفمبر 2012)

kalimooo قال:


> بـأسـم الآب و الابـن و الروح القـدس اله واحد آميـن ...
> نشـكرك يـا يسـوع لاجـل كل معـجزه تصنعها لنـا يـوم بعـد يـوم ... نـشكرك يا يسـوع مـن اجـل محبتـك لنـا و لاجـل فـدائك على الصـليب لاجـلنا ... يا الاهي ... اسألك ان تضـع  بعنايتك الخاصة اخينا عذاب العزيز ... ألمسـه يا رب ... اعتني به يا يسـوع ... أنا واثـق انـك سـوف تفـعل معـجزه معـه ... لا يـوجد مـرض لا تعـرف لـه علاجـا يا يسـوع سـواء كـان ازمـه او عملية او مرض ما ... احميه يا يسـوع ... بـاركه يا رب ...قوي ايمانه ...ابعد عنه كل شر
> أبـي يسـوع الحـبيب ... العجائب  هي مـا كنـت تصـنعها على الارض ... يسـوع ... أنـت قـلت فـي كتـابك المقـدس ( و طلبوا اليه ان يلمسوا هدب ثوبه فقط . فجميع الذين لمسوه نالوا
> الشفاء ( مـت 14 : 26 ) ... ايضـا ( دعا تلاميذه الاثني عشر واعطاهم قوة وسلطانا على جميع الشياطين و شفاء امراض ) ... ( لـو 9 : 1 ) فأنا اصـلي لهـذا الزميل الاخ  لانـي واثـق أنـي تـلميـذ لـك ... قـلت ايضـا ( و المحتاجون الى الشفاء شفاهم ) ( لـو 9 : 11 ) و هـذا الزميل حـتما يحـتاج الى المساعدة والرعاية ... فأرعاه  بقـوة  الروح القـدس   مـن كـل فـعل شـيطان و احـفظه بأسمك القـدوس ... آمـين ثـم آميـن ...
> سلام المسيح


 
آمين ...
إستجب يا رب

 :yaka::yaka: :yaka:​


----------



## أَمَة (8 نوفمبر 2012)

يوحنا المصري قال:


> ربي و الهي و مخلصي يسوع المسيح
> انا واثق انك اله حنان و رحيم و راعي صالح عظيم مفيش حد من الرعيه بيغيب عن عينك
> انا واثق فيك يا رب انا عارف انك مش بتسيب حد ابدا و مع كل تجربه تعطي التعزيات .. مش انت اللى قولت ادعني انقذك و قلت تطلبونني فتجدونني
> و الضيقات كتير و الاحمال كتير علي ولادك المولدين في المعمودية
> ...


آمين ...
إستجب يا رب

 :yaka::yaka: :yaka:​


----------



## أَمَة (8 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ربى والهى وخلصى اتضرع اليك ان تحيط ابنك بذراعك​
> وتحافظ عليه وتنجيه من كل شر
> يارب هو اختار اسمك وعرف طريقك
> لكن ابليس يبتلع كل من حوله
> ...


 
آمين ...
إستجب يا رب

 :yaka::yaka: :yaka:​


----------



## أَمَة (8 نوفمبر 2012)

PoNA ELLY قال:


> ارجوك احميه يارب من فضلك​


آمين ...
إستجب يا رب

 :yaka::yaka: :yaka:​


----------



## أَمَة (8 نوفمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
> 
> آآآآآآآآآآآآآآه يارب .................هو وثق فى صديق لا يستحق هذه الثقة
> 
> ...


 
آمين ...
إستجب يا رب

 :yaka::yaka: :yaka:​


----------



## أَمَة (8 نوفمبر 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *الرب يحرسه ويكون معاه دائماً ....*


 

آمين ...
إستجب يا رب

 :yaka::yaka: :yaka:​


----------



## أَمَة (8 نوفمبر 2012)

grges monir قال:


> امين يارب
> دبر حياتة وكن معة فى طريقة الذى اختارة ليربح الحياة الابدية


 

آمين ...
إستجب يا رب

 :yaka::yaka: :yaka:​


----------



## jajageorge (8 نوفمبر 2012)

يا راعى الخراف الطيب الحنان لقدتركت ال99 ونزلت تبحث عن الضال وهذا البار ليس بضال بل فى محنةنجيه ياراعينا الصالح من الذئاب الخاطفة


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (8 نوفمبر 2012)

ربى يسوع المسيح رب المجد وملك الملوك يا محب البشر والمترائف علينا
نطلب منك ان تعطى لابنك عذاب قوة وتثبيت الايمان وانت تتحنن عليه وتعطية حكمة وقوة لمواجهة الصعوبات
انت يارب تركت 99 خروف علشان خروف واحد ضال . وهاهو الخروف ينتظرك فلا تتركه ارجوك يارب 
يارب قوية علشان لا ينكر ايمانه رب المجد ملك الملوك رب الارباب
نترك بين يديك حياته كاملة لتكمل انت وتختار ليه الطريق الصالح
أمين


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 نوفمبر 2012)

*,.*

ربنآ وإلهنـآ ومخلصنآ آلحنون
أحمى إبنكـ عذآب وكل أبنآئكـ آلعآبرين من آلظلمة إلى نوركـ آلسآطع
حآفظ عليهم يآ رب وأعطيهم بنعمتكـ سلآم وتعزية يوآجهوآ بيهم ضيقآت وإضطهآدآت آلعآلم
فكمآ وعدت فمن يمسهم كمن مس حدقة عينكـ
ولنآ فى وعدكـ آلرجآء وآلثقة




*.،*​


----------



## أَمَة (8 نوفمبر 2012)

jajageorge قال:


> يا راعى الخراف الطيب الحنان لقدتركت ال99 ونزلت تبحث عن الضال وهذا البار ليس بضال بل فى محنة نجيه ياراعينا الصالح من الذئاب الخاطفة



آمين ...
إستجب يا رب

 :yaka::yaka: :yaka:​


----------



## أَمَة (8 نوفمبر 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> ربى يسوع المسيح رب المجد وملك الملوك يا محب البشر والمترائف علينا
> نطلب منك ان تعطى لابنك عذاب قوة وتثبيت الايمان وانت تتحنن عليه وتعطية حكمة وقوة لمواجهة الصعوبات
> انت يارب تركت 99 خروف علشان خروف واحد ضال . وهاهو الخروف ينتظرك فلا تتركه ارجوك يارب
> يارب قوية علشان لا ينكر ايمانه رب المجد ملك الملوك رب الارباب
> ...


 

آمين ...
إستجب يا رب

 :yaka::yaka: :yaka:​


----------



## أَمَة (8 نوفمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*​
> 
> ربنآ وإلهنـآ ومخلصنآ آلحنون
> أحمى إبنكـ عذآب وكل أبنآئكـ آلعآبرين من آلظلمة إلى نوركـ آلسآطع
> ...




آمين ...
إستجب يا رب

 :yaka::yaka: :yaka:​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 نوفمبر 2012)

*يا ربى و مخلصى يسوع المسيح*
*لك اصرخ من اعماق قلبى-- *
*لك تتكلم دموعى--- حضرتك تعلم يا رب كم هى غلاوه اخى عذاب فى قلبى-- فكم سوف تكون غلاوته فى قلبك--*
*واثقه فيك يا رب و فى وعودك--*
*واثقه فيك يا رب و فى كلامك*
*واثقا فيك يا رب و فى حبك و حنانك--*
*انت قولت إننا فى حدقت عينك*
*انت قولت إنك قد غلبت الشرير--*
*فمن ماذا ومن من نخف إذن--*
*انت قولت إنه حسب إماننا يكون لنا*
*و نحن نوءمن إنك عيونك علينا صهرانه--*
*نوءمن انك حتى لو سمحت اننا نجتاذ فى اتون النار هتكون معانا و لن تسمح للنار المحماه 7 مرات انها تلمس شعره مننا--*
*ابنك يا رب عذاب-- قد امتلاء قلبه بمحبتك*
*قد قبل كتابك المقدس الذى اعطيته  له هديه *
*قويه فيك يا رب*
*عزيه بيك يا رب-*
*قوده و علمه كيف يتصرف بحكمه و ابعد عنه سهام ابليس و جيوشه-- فنحن ضعاف يا رب لا نقدر ان نقوم بشىء بدونك انت يا رب المجد ياقدوس--*
*لك كل المجد و الكرامه*
*لتكن مشيئتك فى كل شىء--*
*امين*


----------



## أَمَة (8 نوفمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * يا ربى و مخلصى يسوع المسيح*
> * لك اصرخ من اعماق قلبى-- *
> * لك تتكلم دموعى---  حضرتك تعلم يا رب كم هى غلاوه اخى عذاب فى قلبى-- فكم سوف تكون غلاوته فى قلبك--*
> * واثقه فيك يا رب و قى وعودك--*
> ...


 

آمين ...
إستجب يا رب

 :yaka::yaka: :yaka:​


----------



## النهيسى (8 نوفمبر 2012)

ربى يسوع 
أنت بحثت عنه وسط الخراف الضاله
أنت جعلته أبنا لك وأحتضنته بين زراعيك
وأنت ياربى قادر أن تحميه . أن تظلل عليه
بملائكتك الأبرار . أن ترسل له قديسيك لتقويته
ومساندته ... آمين يا يسوع


----------



## aymonded (8 نوفمبر 2012)

أيها الرب إله القوات 

الكائن قبل الدهور والدائم إلى الأبد
الذي جبلتنا وخلقتنا على غير فساد
ولما كان الموت في طريقنا يعوقنا عنك بعد ما تسلط علينا برغبتنا وحريتنا وإرادتنا
ولم يعد فينا أحد له القدرة على أن يصل لعلو مجدك
إذ قد انفصلنا عنك ولم نعد نقدر أن نراك ونتعامل معك
إذ اختطفنا لنا قضية الموت وصرنا أعداء من جهتنا رافضين وصاياك 

وحينما اردنا أن نحيا لك لم نستطع أن نوفي القداسة التي بدونها لا يُعاينك أحد
ولكن بمراحك الكثيرة التي لا تُحد ومحبتك الأبوية الفائقة أردت أن تُخلصنا ولا تدعنا نهلك أبدياً
ولم تخلق أُناساً جُدداً عوضنا نحن الغير حافظي الأمانة 

ولم تتطرحنا عنك وتُقيم لك خليقة أُخرى تطيعك وتُقدسك بمخافة

ولكنك بمحبة منقطعة النظير بذلت وحيدك يسوع الذي باسمه نُصلي 

لتُعطي كل من يؤمن به الحياة الأبدية لتصير له أباً في ابنك الوحيد
هذا الذي به صار لنا كل شيء وباسمه يُستجاب لنا ونُعطى في روحك القدوس كل ما لك
فيا من أشرقت علينا بنورك الفائق ابنك الوحيد الشاهد لك ومُعرفنا أبوتك في الروح القدس
نطلب من صلاحك وتحننك الظاهر في محبتك الغامرة والحاصرة لكل نفس
أن تتحنن على ابنك الحبيب وأخينا الغالي (عذاب) الذي صار معنا واحداً في الابن الوحيد
لتجعله يصير مسرة بلا أي عذاب أو قلق او اضطراب
وتُعطيه أن يعبر فوق كل الآلام والضيقات بقوة ابنك الوحيد
فاسكب في قلبه سكيب غنى روحك القدوس ليتشبع من دسم نعمتك الحلو
ويلبس روح الحكمة ليتصرف وفقك كل موقف وما يقتضيه ليكون إنجيل مقروء حي
تشع فيه نورك ولا يقوى على الحكمة الخارجة من فمه باسمك شيء
أحفظه لك ليكون إناء يخص حضورك فيه لأجل مجد اسمك وحدك 

ولنا ثقة أن كل ما نطلبه باسم فتاك يسوع يكون لنا
لأن به لنا جميعاً حق الدخول لأقداسك العُليا
لأأن بدمه نغتسل ونتطهر ويكون باسمه لنا استجابه بالضرورة
ولأنك تُريد ان تُعطينا لذلك نطلب من فيض صلاحك
فاسمع واستجب لنا يا ابانا السماوي
يا من ترعى الكل بمحبة فائقة 

وتعطي بسخاء ولا تُعير أحداً قط
لك المجد في كنيستك ايها الواحد الحي الذي يهبنا كل شيء 

المجد لك ايها الثالوث القدوس آمين


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 نوفمبر 2012)

*ثقوا فى الرب ..... فها هو وعده .... وهو صادق .... وأمين

كُلُّ مَا يُعْطِينِي الآبُ فَإِلَيَّ يُقْبِلُ وَمَنْ يُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ لاَ أُخْرِجْهُ خَارِجاً 

(يو  6 :  37)*​


----------



## SALVATION (8 نوفمبر 2012)

يا يسوع اين انت يا ملجأنا الوحيد
نسالك من اجل اخونا ومن اجل كل عابر ان تضع يدك وتباركة وتحميه من كل شر وشبه شر
امين​


----------



## mero_engel (8 نوفمبر 2012)

الهنا الصالح
ابونا السماوي بنرفعنا قلوبنا وصلاتنا ليك ياربي يسوع تكون مع عبدك وتمد ايدك وتثبته في ايمانه 
وتبعد عنه حروب ابليس
انت وحدك يارب قادر تحمينا وتحس بيه وتكون معاه 
لك كل المجد والكرامه


----------



## girgis2 (8 نوفمبر 2012)

*يا ساتر يارب*
*ربنا يكون معاه وينجيه ويحفظه ويحفظ كل أبنائه

آمييين
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 نوفمبر 2012)

يااااااااااااااااااااااارب احمي عذب وكون معه واحميه
وحافظ علي ابنك يارب
بشفاعه ام النور وكل القديسين 
اميييييين​


----------



## تعيسة (8 نوفمبر 2012)

*يا رب يا حبيبي ارحم عذاب 
واعطيها الصبر والحكمة في التصرف
لين قلوب البشر معه
يا رب لا تتركو
امين
*​


----------



## أَمَة (8 نوفمبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> ربى يسوع
> أنت بحثت عنه وسط الخراف الضاله
> أنت جعلته أبنا لك وأحتضنته بين زراعيك
> وأنت ياربى قادر أن تحميه . أن تظلل عليه
> ...



آمين ...
إستجب يا رب

 :yaka::yaka: :yaka:​


----------



## أَمَة (8 نوفمبر 2012)

aymonded قال:


> أيها الرب إله القوات
> 
> 
> ​
> ...



آمين ... آمين ... آمين.
إستجب يا رب

 :yaka::yaka: :yaka:​


----------



## أَمَة (8 نوفمبر 2012)

​


صوت صارخ قال:


> *ثقوا فى الرب ..... فها هو وعده .... وهو صادق .... وأمين*​
> 
> *كُلُّ مَا يُعْطِينِي الآبُ فَإِلَيَّ يُقْبِلُ وَمَنْ يُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ لاَ أُخْرِجْهُ خَارِجاً *​
> 
> *(يو  6 :  37)*​


آمين ... آمين ... آمين.
كلامك يا رب صدق وطرقك إستقامة​


----------



## أَمَة (8 نوفمبر 2012)

SALVATION قال:


> يا يسوع اين انت يا ملجأنا الوحيد​
> نسالك من اجل اخونا ومن اجل كل عابر ان تضع يدك وتباركة وتحميه من كل شر وشبه شر
> 
> امين​


آمين ...
إستجب يا رب

 :yaka::yaka: :yaka:​


----------



## أَمَة (8 نوفمبر 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> الهنا الصالح
> ابونا السماوي بنرفعنا قلوبنا وصلاتنا ليك ياربي يسوع تكون مع عبدك وتمد ايدك وتثبته في ايمانه
> وتبعد عنه حروب ابليس
> انت وحدك يارب قادر تحمينا وتحس بيه وتكون معاه
> لك كل المجد والكرامه


 

آمين ...
إستجب يا رب

 :yaka::yaka: :yaka:​


----------



## أَمَة (8 نوفمبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *يا ساتر يارب*
> 
> *ربنا يكون معاه وينجيه ويحفظه ويحفظ كل أبنائه*​
> *آمييين*​


 
آمين ... آمين ... آمين.
إستجب يا رب

 :yaka::yaka: :yaka: ​


----------



## أَمَة (8 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> يااااااااااااااااااااااارب احمي عذب وكون معه واحميه​
> وحافظ علي ابنك يارب
> بشفاعه ام النور وكل القديسين
> 
> اميييييين​



آمين ... آمين ...أمين.
إستجب يا رب

 :yaka::yaka: :yaka:​


----------



## أَمَة (8 نوفمبر 2012)

تعيسة قال:


> *يا رب يا حبيبي ارحم عذاب *
> 
> *واعطيها الصبر والحكمة في التصرف*
> *لين قلوب البشر معه*
> ...


 

آمين ... آمين ... آمين.
إستجب يا رب

 :yaka::yaka: :yaka: ​


----------



## marmora jesus (8 نوفمبر 2012)

ربنا معاه ويحميه ويقويه ويثبته في الايمان ويبعد عنه عدو الخير ويساعده علي الحروب والضيقات اللي هتقابله
هو اختار الطريق الصح واكيد عدو الخير مش هيسيبه بس ربنا قادر انه يحميه لانه هيديله القوة اللي تنصره علي عدو الخير
امين يارب هو وكل العابرين اللي زيه
ربنا يصبرهم علي حياتهم دي لحد ما يقدروا يعلنوا ايمانهم ويكونوا في سلام
ببركة العدرا ام النور والبابا شنوده والبابا كيرلس وجميع القديسين
يكون معاكم ما يكون عليكم


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 نوفمبر 2012)

*يارب انت قولت ارجعوا اليا فارجع اليكم .. وهو عايز يرجعلك يارب
مد ايدك وانتشل ابنك عذاب  من العذاب اللي هو فيه
اتمجد يارب باسمك القدوس وابعد عنه عدو الخير 
ولتكن مشيئتك وليكن اسلوبك وليكون تدبيرك ياااارب
يكفي انني تركت هذا الموضوع في يدا امينه 
هي يدك الالهيه
وانا واثقه فيك
وانا واثقه في عملك
وانا واثقه انك صانع الخيرات
وانا واثقه انك انت محب للبشر
وانا واثقه انك ضابط الكل   

اميييييييين

*


----------



## أَمَة (9 نوفمبر 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> ربنا معاه ويحميه ويقويه ويثبته في الايمان ويبعد عنه عدو الخير ويساعده علي الحروب والضيقات اللي هتقابله
> هو اختار الطريق الصح واكيد عدو الخير مش هيسيبه بس ربنا قادر انه يحميه لانه هيديله القوة اللي تنصره علي عدو الخير
> امين يارب هو وكل العابرين اللي زيه
> ربنا يصبرهم علي حياتهم دي لحد ما يقدروا يعلنوا ايمانهم ويكونوا في سلام
> ...


 
آمين ... آمين ... آمين.
إستجب يا رب

:yaka::yaka: :yaka:​


----------



## أَمَة (9 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يارب انت قولت ارجعوا اليا فارجع اليكم .. وهو عايز يرجعلك يارب*
> *مد ايدك وانتشل ابنك عذاب  من العذاب اللي هو فيه*
> *اتمجد يارب باسمك القدوس وابعد عنه عدو الخير *
> *ولتكن مشيئتك وليكن اسلوبك وليكون تدبيرك ياااارب*
> ...


 

آمين ... آمين ... آمين.
إستجب يا رب

:yaka::yaka: :yaka:​


----------



## bashaeran (9 نوفمبر 2012)

*يارب انك تعرف ما يحتاج اليه اخينا في الايمان ( عذاب ) نرجوا منك بل نتوسل اليك لا الى اي قوة اخرى .بل انت وحدك لانك مخلص ومنقذ ومرشد الى السلام الابدي اذكره واذكرنا معه امين *​


----------



## أَمَة (9 نوفمبر 2012)

bashaeran قال:


> *يارب انك تعرف ما يحتاج اليه اخينا في الايمان ( عذاب ) نرجوا منك بل نتوسل اليك لا الى اي قوة اخرى .بل انت وحدك لانك مخلص ومنقذ ومرشد الى السلام الابدي اذكره واذكرنا معه امين *​


آمين ... آمين ... آمين.
إستجب يا رب

:yaka::yaka: :yaka:​


----------



## white.angel (9 نوفمبر 2012)

*الهى يسوع .. يا معيننا فى الشدائد وقوتنا فى الضعف ... وسند من لا سند له** انت برج حصين وآمن ... انت صخرة قوتنا ... انت لا تخذل من يلجأ اليك ابداً** ومن لا يلجأ اليك تذهب له وتمد يدك النهار كله عله يستمع لك ويلبى ندائك ... **اثق بنعمتك ومحبتك الفائقه وانك لن تترك ابداً بنيك المتعلقون بك ... فأنت قلت:*
*"لأنه تعلق بي أنجيه . أرفعه لأنه عرف اسمي يدعوني فأستجيب له، معه أنا في الضيق، أنقذه وأمجده من طول الأيام أشبعه ، وأريه خلاصي"*
*انها صرخة فى الهزيع الرابع يا الهى ... وكلنا ثقه انك لن تتأخر ... فنحن عالمون بمن آمنا ... *

*امين .*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 نوفمبر 2012)

يارب احفظه فى اسمك
يارب اعطيه القوة والامل كى يثبت فيك
يارب المس قلوب اعائه كى يؤمنوا بيسوع المسيح


----------



## thebreak-up (9 نوفمبر 2012)

يارب احميه وساعده. يارب لا تتركه. فقد آمن بك وأقبل الى حضرتك فلا تدع اعداء الخير يخرجوه منها. 
يارب اجعله سبب بركة ونور لكثيرين ولا تجعله سبب عثرة.
ولتكن مشيئتك. 
آمين


----------



## zezza (9 نوفمبر 2012)

ربى يسوع المسيح انت بتفرح بولادك اللى بيرجعوا لطريقك ولا ترضى انك تسيبهم بعد ما عرفوك 
ارجوك حافظ على اخونا عذاب هو و كل العابرين ثبتهم على الايمان و قويهم و ابعد عنهم محاربات عدو الخير 
بشفااعة ام النور و جميع القديسيين 
امين


----------



## سرجيوُس (9 نوفمبر 2012)

الرب قريب لمن يدعوه


----------



## أَمَة (9 نوفمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *الهى يسوع .. يا معيننا فى الشدائد وقوتنا فى الضعف ... وسند من لا سند له** انت برج حصين وآمن ... انت صخرة قوتنا ... انت لا تخذل من يلجأ اليك ابداً** ومن لا يلجأ اليك تذهب له وتمد يدك النهار كله عله يستمع لك ويلبى ندائك ... **اثق بنعمتك ومحبتك الفائقه وانك لن تترك ابداً بنيك المتعلقون بك ... فأنت قلت:*​
> *"لأنه تعلق بي أنجيه . أرفعه لأنه عرف اسمي يدعوني فأستجيب له، معه أنا في الضيق، أنقذه وأمجده من طول الأيام أشبعه ، وأريه خلاصي"*​*انها صرخة فى الهزيع الرابع يا الهى ... وكلنا ثقه انك لن تتأخر ... فنحن عالمون بمن آمنا ... *​
> *امين .*​




آمين ... آمين ... آمين.
إستجب يا رب​ 
:yaka::yaka: :yaka:​


----------



## أَمَة (9 نوفمبر 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> يارب احفظه فى اسمك
> يارب اعطيه القوة والامل كى يثبت فيك
> يارب المس قلوب اعائه كى يؤمنوا بيسوع المسيح


 

آمين ... آمين ... آمين.
إستجب يا رب

:yaka::yaka: :yaka:​


----------



## أَمَة (9 نوفمبر 2012)

thebreak-up قال:


> يارب احميه وساعده. يارب لا تتركه. فقد آمن بك وأقبل الى حضرتك فلا تدع اعداء الخير يخرجوه منها.
> يارب اجعله سبب بركة ونور لكثيرين ولا تجعله سبب عثرة.
> ولتكن مشيئتك.
> آمين


 

آمين ... آمين ... آمين.
إستجب يا رب

:yaka::yaka: :yaka:​


----------



## أَمَة (9 نوفمبر 2012)

zezza قال:


> ربى يسوع المسيح انت بتفرح بولادك اللى بيرجعوا لطريقك ولا ترضى انك تسيبهم بعد ما عرفوك
> ارجوك حافظ على اخونا عذاب هو و كل العابرين ثبتهم على الايمان و قويهم و ابعد عنهم محاربات عدو الخير
> بشفااعة ام النور و جميع القديسيين
> امين


 

آمين ... آمين ... آمين.
إستجب يا رب

:yaka::yaka: :yaka:​


----------



## أَمَة (9 نوفمبر 2012)

سرجيوُس قال:


> الرب قريب لمن يدعوه


​ 



الرب حقا قريب لمن يدعوه
آمين.
إستجب يا رب​ 
:yaka::yaka: :yaka: ​


----------



## كلدانية (9 نوفمبر 2012)

ربنا معاك كلنا نصلى من اجلك  
ربنا يحميك ويثبتك في ايمانك​


----------



## أَمَة (10 نوفمبر 2012)

كلدانية قال:


> ربنا معاك كلنا نصلى من اجلك  ​
> ربنا يحميك ويثبتك في ايمانك​


 

آمين.
إستجب يا رب 

:yaka::yaka: :yaka: ​


----------



## happy angel (11 نوفمبر 2012)

*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح  الحامل الاحزان والمثقل بعذابات البشر
نطلب منك ان تعطى ابنك  قوة وتثبيت ايمانه
 انت وحدك يارب قادر تحمينا*​


----------



## أَمَة (12 نوفمبر 2012)

happy angel قال:


> *ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح  الحامل الاحزان والمثقل بعذابات البشر*​
> *نطلب منك ان تعطى ابنك  قوة وتثبيت ايمانه*
> 
> * انت وحدك يارب قادر تحمينا*​





آمين.​إستجب يا رب​ 
:yaka::yaka: :yaka: ​​​


----------



## Bent el Massih (12 نوفمبر 2012)

*يا يسوع نضع ابنك عذاب بين يديك
اعطيه الحكمة وقويه واحميه من كل شر وشبه شر
إلمس قلب اهله ليرو نورك 
بشفاعة ام النور وكل القدسيين

آمـــــــــــين​*


----------



## كلي أمل (12 نوفمبر 2012)

بجد مش قادر اعبر لكم قديش انا فرحان بيكو يا اخوني 

وشو ما راح اكتب ما راح اقدر اعبر عن شكري لكم 

انا بطمنكم  ربي استجاب لصلاتكم  
وانا بخير  وسلام في بركت ربي وحنانه 

لاكن ما راح اقدر ادخل على النت لفترا من الزمن لانو انتقلت من مدينه لمدينه 

وخسرت مكان عملي لاكن ربي عوضني بشغل احسن 

وشكرآ لصلاتكم اخواني وربي يحفضكم


----------



## اليعازر (12 نوفمبر 2012)

نشكر الرب..

ربنا يحافظ عليك من كل شر..

طمّنا عليك لمّا تقدر.


.


----------

